# Topics > Toys >  Leka, autonomous smart toy specifically designed for children with special needs, Leka, Neuville, Val d'Oise, France

## Airicist

Developer - Leka

"Leka: An Exceptional Toy for Exceptional Children" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Presentation of our robot escape stolen

Published on September 20, 2015




> On the occasion of the Echapee Volley, Ladislas de Toldi showed the public how the robot would be able Leka help exceptional children on the road of progress.

----------


## Airicist

Leka soon on Indiegogo

Published on Apr 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Back Leka now on Indiegogo

Published on May 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Leka smart toy is a robot for children with developmental disabilities"
To help them learn and communicate

by Nick Statt
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet Leka !

Published on Apr 13, 2017




> Hello, I'm Leka! Nice to meet you!
> 
> Leka, an exceptional toy for exceptional children
> 
> Leka is an interactive and multi-sensory smart toy, offering children with special needs the ability to play fun and educational games that motivates social interactions, that increase motor, cognitive, and emotional skills, as well as stimulates autonomy.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Leka! - Focus on the features

Published on Apr 13, 2017

----------

